# Memorial Dove Poem



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

I am doing a White Dove Release (free of charge) at a benefit for the Wife and Children of a Police Officer who was killed in the line of duty (Sergeant Health Hardin of Hope Mills, N.C.). _*Does anyone know of a Dove Poem that I could use at this benefit?* _ I have several poems that I often use, but they just don't seem to be right for this benefit. Being a Retired State Trooper, I am hoping that this will be an outstanding benefit and release for the Hardin's family. I would appreciate any help concerning this benefit.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is probably the poem that you use most often but I particularly like it because of the line: *I am the swift up-flinging rush of quiet birds in circling flight.* which ties in so well with doves...(Do not stand by my grave and weep)

Cynthia


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

BenjaJudy . . . I may have something fitting at home. I will attempt to locate some samples for you this evening.

Abisai


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

I googled Dove Poems for Memorials and found a link to a white dove release business that provides the memorial poems it uses on their website....maybe one of theirs will give you some ideas. Here are the links to the memorial poem pages:


http://www.dovesabove.com/pages/DApoems1.html

http://www.dovesabove.com/pages/DApoems2.html


Linda


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the information. It will help me alot.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

BenjaJudy . . . 

I emailed you a few samples . . . let me know if they are ok.

Take Good Care . . . Abisai


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

The samples that you sent (Abisai)  and the web site that Linda gave  and the poem that I received from (Cynthia) 
will work great. Thanks for all the HELP and information.


----------

